# BFN FOR US STOPPING TX



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

well its another bfn for us this month,did not test as had been getting af pains for over a week,af finally showed today,we have decided to stop the clomid and  give are selves a break from ttc,maybe to start in the new year,we fill we need time just for us,good luck to eveyone ttc


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Lucye2712

Sorry to hear it is another BFN for you.  I don't blame you for taking a break.  This TTC business really takes it out of you and takes over your life.  You definiately need time to have a normal life, and to be able to enjoy christmas with worrying about and treatment. Sending you lots of    

I am on my second cycle of IUI and if this one does not work then we are going to take a break just so that we can get our lives back on track.

Good luck and enjoy your break

Love

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

So sorry to hear it's not good news Lucy.  I know it is a real rollercoaster of a ride this ttc business, especially IVF.  Take time out to be good to yourself as a couple.  

Sending love, AJ xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lucy ~ wish you'd had better news hun.....so sorry 

Be good to eachother and take care ((((hugs))))

Lizzy xxx


----------

